# CE PE - 20+ years after graduating



## Julian (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello,

I am beginning to prepare for the Civil PE Exam and graduated college over 20 years ago. On-demand classes I've taken appear to be geared much more toward recent graduates as they are more review, whereas with 20+ years for me I would almost need to re-learn, not refresh. Any advice? Maybe some options on YouTube to reacquaint myself with topics/theories/ideas which would be covered in review courses?

Thanks,

J


----------



## User1 (Aug 12, 2017)

I think it might be helpful to start with a practice exam or practice problems, to see where you need the focus. Then you could always enroll in classes too! Or there's lots of seminars and webinars on specific topics. For example, woodworks has a great selection of wood design topics like complex diaphragm and shear walls with penetrations, heavy timber connections, and (the best part...)  they're all free! Welcome, and good luck!


----------



## ruggercsc (Aug 12, 2017)

I graduated in December 1988, took and passed the FE exam in April 1989 (first attempt) , and took and passed the P&amp;P exam in April 2016 (first attempt).  I took School of PE (Construction Depth) and would not have passed without it.  For me, the course narrowed down what to study for and provides great resource material for the exam.  The material in the course and subsequently on the exam could be broken down into four categories as follows:

1.  Material I use daily (example - reading geotechnical reports, SWPPP stuff)

2.  Material I have used since I graduated but not used it in awhile - (example - calculating bank volume/loose volume quantities, construction scheduling) 

3.  Material I had in college but have not used since (some of the structures stuff like truss analysis)

4.  Material I was seeing the first time. (some of the hydraulics and water resource stuff) 

For me, the first steps were the most difficult and it got easier as I progressed through the classes, videos.  For instance: 

1.  I started out watching their math review 10 times.  My head was spinning as I had forgotten what the sin, cos, and tan formula's were, but it all came back.

2.  I watched the calculator video ten times.

3.  I signed up for both their On Demand and live online classes.  Most of the time it was the same material taught by different instructors.  It really helped if I got stuck on a topic and needed to see it taught from a slightly different perspective.

Getting back to the study routine was the most difficult, but once it does, it will become easier. I have since gotten multiple certifications because I had learned to study again.


----------



## School of PE (Aug 15, 2017)

ruggercsc said:


> I took School of PE (Construction Depth) and would not have passed without it.


So happy to hear this! Glad we were there to help. Congrats on passing!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Aug 15, 2017)

Julian said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am beginning to prepare for the Civil PE Exam and graduated college over 20 years ago. On-demand classes I've taken appear to be geared much more toward recent graduates as they are more review, whereas with 20+ years for me I would almost need to re-learn, not refresh. Any advice? Maybe some options on YouTube to reacquaint myself with topics/theories/ideas which would be covered in review courses?
> 
> ...


Great question. I graduated over 10 years ago and I, thankfully, work in construction so I am exposed to a little bit of everything in CE in my everyday life. But I haven't sat down to do math problems in forever. I have the Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering Exam book and I'm going to jump right in and start doing problems just to get familiar with the work again. I plan to take EET CE Breadth and Depth courses to prepare for the exam. I'm interested in seeing what works for you. Good luck!


----------



## John QPE (Aug 15, 2017)

My degree is in Geography, and that was 20 years ago. If I can pass the FE and PE you can too.

I took EET, and I'm pretty sure I got 100 on the PE Exam


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 15, 2017)

John QPE said:


> I took EET, and I'm pretty sure I got 100 on the PE Exam


Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 15, 2017)

What? That dog pic isn't enough?


----------



## rg1 (Aug 18, 2017)

Julian said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am beginning to prepare for the Civil PE Exam and graduated college over 20 years ago. On-demand classes I've taken appear to be geared much more toward recent graduates as they are more review, whereas with 20+ years for me I would almost need to re-learn, not refresh. Any advice? Maybe some options on YouTube to reacquaint myself with topics/theories/ideas which would be covered in review courses?
> 
> ...


First thing is you are at right place to get all kinds of info. This forum will give you everything you need. I graduated in 1990 (Electrical) and writing PE in October 17. I also had similar feelings whether to write not to write, how come I can compete with young guys, what about references, outside US, whether they will work not work,  but this forum is great place to give you info and than confidence that you can do it. If you go to your subject sub forum you will find discussions on the subject matter happened in yesteryears and happening now. Start solving those questions and then as you mentioned You tube has a lot of stuff. You will find some guys on the forum make more sense than others, you can PM them, be in touch with them and you will get all what you need. A lot of stuff is available in the forum to start with and decide where you stand today and how much inputs you require and of what level.


----------



## JJK (Jan 28, 2018)

I graduated with a BSEE in 1988 and I am just getting ready to take the PE exam in Oct 2018.  I have the EIT from 1989.  I am trying to decide if I should take the PE in EE or in CE.

Since I have not done any design work in over 25 years, I figured CE might be easier.  Is that allowed and is it advised?


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 29, 2018)

JJK said:


> I graduated with a BSEE in 1988 and I am just getting ready to take the PE exam in Oct 2018.  I have the EIT from 1989.  I am trying to decide if I should take the PE in EE or in CE.
> 
> Since I have not done any design work in over 25 years, I figured CE might be easier.  Is that allowed and is it advised?


Forgetting what is "easier", what kind of engineering do you practice now?


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Jan 29, 2018)

Not to be Debbie Downer, but have you verified the testing requirements for your state? Since your EIT is 29 years old, will your state still accept it or do you qualify for EIT waiver based on experience?  

Do you have the required work experience under a PE to qualifyfor the exam. States vary, but with rules constantly changing,  they may give you an issue for not being involved in design work for 25 years considering your license will give you the power to sign off on design drawings. 

Assuming you are approved to sit, I would recommend taking the exam in the field that you work on and will be practicing in.  Planning to work in EE but taking exam for CE or something else just because it is easier can be an ethics violation.


----------



## ruggercsc (Jan 29, 2018)

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> Not to be Debbie Downer, but have you verified the testing requirements for your state? Since your EIT is 29 years old, will your state still accept it or do you qualify for EIT waiver based on experience?
> 
> Do you have the required work experience under a PE to qualifyfor the exam. States vary, but with rules constantly changing,  they may give you an issue for not being involved in design work for 25 years considering your license will give you the power to sign off on design drawings.
> 
> Assuming you are approved to sit, I would recommend taking the exam in the field that you work on and will be practicing in.  Planning to work in EE but taking exam for CE or something else just because it is easier can be an ethics violation.


Unless it has changed in the last two years, your FE results do not expire.  Once you pass, you pass.  I passed the FE in April 1989 and the PE Exam in April 2016 (27 years to the day since passing the FE exam).  My EIT designation had long expired (in 1999 according to my EIT certificate), but the test results were still valid.  I guess I could not call myself an EIT after 1999 but still say I passed the FE Exam.


----------



## ruggercsc (Jan 29, 2018)

JJK said:


> I graduated with a BSEE in 1988 and I am just getting ready to take the PE exam in Oct 2018.  I have the EIT from 1989.  I am trying to decide if I should take the PE in EE or in CE.
> 
> Since I have not done any design work in over 25 years, I figured CE might be easier.  Is that allowed and is it advised?


I would take the EE Exam if you even have remotely working in that field.  

A good review course will be the best money you ever spent in trying the pass the PE Exam.  Check with this forum for the best recommendations for your field.  Also, if you have not applied to your state board, be careful of how you word your experience  (I had to redo mine because it was not accepted the first time).

Like a resume', you need to use the right buzzwords for your progresssive experience.   You can have progressive experince without actually beeen designing for the past 25 years.


----------



## KOKOMO777 (Apr 19, 2018)

Julian said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am beginning to prepare for the Civil PE Exam and graduated college over 20 years ago. On-demand classes I've taken appear to be geared much more toward recent graduates as they are more review, whereas with 20+ years for me I would almost need to re-learn, not refresh. Any advice? Maybe some options on YouTube to reacquaint myself with topics/theories/ideas which would be covered in review courses?
> 
> ...


I graduated in 97 and took the PE exam WRE for the first time in October 2017. I took SOPE review courses to fresh up on the materials. I didn't do well enough to pass. I plan to re-take the exam again this October of 2018.


----------



## Mr. Zane (Apr 19, 2018)

ruggercsc said:


> I would take the EE Exam if you even have remotely working in that field.
> 
> A good review course will be the best money you ever spent in trying the pass the PE Exam.  Check with this forum for the best recommendations for your field.  Also, if you have not applied to your state board, be careful of how you word your experience  (I had to redo mine because it was not accepted the first time).
> 
> Like a resume', you need to use the right buzzwords for your progresssive experience.   You can have progressive experince without actually beeen designing for the past 25 years.


I just took the exam this time and agreed with you that review course helped alot. 

I tracked my study everyday and ended up with almost 100 days and totally 400+ hours for the entire review.

At the beginning, I went through the CERM and noticed that the exam will be challenging if I need to study everything in the CERM. I screwed up myself by going throught the notes and practicing the problems many times, and not making any progress other than prepraing the PE. At the end, I would say it is all worth. 

I felt that I used review course notes for 80% of AM questions, the reason is I went so many times. Felt lucky that I have the note as well as all required Code for lookup questions, they are costly but also required for the exam.

Still have to say that the review course will not be the panacea but really helpful. 

Another thing is good tabing will save lots of time during the exam and should do it as early as possible.


----------

